# Best brush for studio sculpt spf15?



## Leliforever (Apr 19, 2010)

I recently got a new foundation ( i was using korres).i got studio sculpt spf15 and I LOVE IT!It covers everything and it stays on all day!

i just want to buy the best brush to apply it (i use my fingers or a sponge sometimes) 
I don't have any brushes from mac (everytime i go to buy one brush i'm like "get a blush or an eyeshadow".next time u can get the brush you want!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
The girl at the counter used the 191 on me but i didn't like it that much to be honest...

ANy suggestions?I was thinking about the 109...


----------



## Skin*Deep (Apr 19, 2010)

I love any of the skunk brushes for liquid/creamy foundations....the new 130 is my current fave


----------



## LC (Apr 19, 2010)

i looove studio sculpt. i put it on with a 190. You only need a pea-sized amount of the product to cover your whole face


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 19, 2010)

Check out the 187. It's amazing with almost every foundation, from cream to liquid to powder.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 19, 2010)

I apply mine with a Quo brush that is identical to 190. I find 187 doesn't work well with studio sculpt


----------



## LC (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I apply mine with a Quo brush that is identical to 190. I find 187 doesn't work well with studio sculpt_

 
i agree that the duo fibre brushes don't work well with this foundation. they leave bristle lines on your face and you end up having to buff it out with a different brush anyway


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2010)

I would recommend the 130.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Apr 19, 2010)

Gonna sound crazy, but i think fingers work the best for this foundation! Otherwise i actually use my 116 and spritz it with some fix + first.  The only problem is if your brush sheds its a pain in the ASS to pick the brush hairs out of this foundation. I agree that the 187 doesnt work well, the 190 is ok...maybe a 109 would work well.  But anyway fingers are the way to go, it warms the foundation thus making it almost melt into your skin.  Just my humble opinion though =)


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 19, 2010)

i just got this same foundation recently and i used the 130 and it was alright - light streak marks, but buffed it out and it was fine, i have also tried a sponge (that's what the MA at the store used) and that works for me.. haven't tried any other brush with it (i do have the 187 and 109 and love them both, but i use my 109 brush for my mac face and body foundation or powders my 187 i've used for blush)..


----------



## bellaxo812 (Apr 29, 2010)

I just started using Studio Sculpt as well and I love the way it looks when I use my 188. I used to use my 109 all the time with Studio Fix and then fell in love with the 130, but when I switched to Studio Sculpt, I didn't really like the way it looked when applied with the 130 and had to use my 109 to buff out any harsh lines. My MAC MA used the 188 when I tried the Studio Sculpt and that was the brush she recommended as well as the other MA. I noticed such a difference when I used the 188. It completely gives me that airbrushed look. Higly recommend you try this brush out. HTH!


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 6, 2010)

I just got the 190 and Studio Sculpt, and am not a fan of the streaking the 190 leaves.  Is it because I apply to much?  The MA used the 190 and, of course, she made my skin look flawless.


----------



## sss215 (May 9, 2010)

I use the 187 and it works really good.  I also like the 130 and 190 or 191 with it.


----------



## amber_j (May 9, 2010)

I use my fingers as every brush I've tried with this seems to soak up the product for some strange reason. Think I might try the 130 or even 131...


----------



## geeko (May 11, 2010)

I use the 187 or hands.

btw, jus a tip, i mix jus the tiniest bit of MAC cleansing oil to studio sculpt foundation and it gives a very smooth and polished finish to the face....makes the face look dewy. and nope, i have not broke up from using the cleansing oil in my studio sculpt foundation. try this tip and see how it works for u ....


----------



## Nelly711 (May 11, 2010)

I prefer using my fingers with this foundation. To me, this foundation is a little on the thick side and using my fingers helps me distribute it all over my face better and I get an even coverage.


----------



## PinkBasset (May 11, 2010)

I too think this is a thicker foundation, so I would recommend 190, sponge or fingers. Also the synthethic buffer brush from coastal scents is very good! The tool has to be dense to be able to buff this foundation properly. The Mac careblend oils that came out with warm and cozy work great with this one, it spreads more easily with the oil and the dewy finish is lovely.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 11, 2010)

I tried the 188 with it. That worked amazing! A MAC MUA taught me that.


----------



## amber_j (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_The Mac careblend oils that came out with warm and cozy work great with this one, it spreads more easily with the oil and the dewy finish is lovely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the tip! I don't care much for the careblend oil that I bought so am trying to find ways to use it up. I'll try this at the weekend.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (May 12, 2010)

187 or 130.  i don't like the 190..plus its so hard to clean.


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (May 14, 2010)

The 180 with studio sculpt is pure love!!!
I can´t belive MAC discontinued this brush....


----------

